# Do you know more than ONE language?



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

Just curious.
For me... I can do pretty good with Spanish, English, French, Italian and Portuguese. But mostly the first three.
And I sorta can read Japanese and Russian.

Do you guys know more than ONE language?


----------



## Chary (Aug 8, 2019)

I had to learn French and Spanish in middle and high school, respectively. The second I graduated, all that knowledge fled my memory. Anything that isn't English just fries my brain. I do know a tiny bit of Farsi, thanks to my father, but that's about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

Chary said:


> I had to learn French and Spanish in middle and high school, respectively. The second I graduated, all that knowledge fled my memory. Anything that isn't English just fries my brain. I do know a tiny bit of Farsi, thanks to my father, but that's about it.


Ah, that's sad.


----------



## pasc (Aug 8, 2019)

"Know"...hmm..

If you mean "speak/n/write" in fluent manner:
*German * English *French(not very usable...)      (also had some spanish at school... but as per usual... "force language aquistition" just isn't my thing...)

Japanese would be nice...


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2019)

English is my second language. 


I used to know German and some pretty passable Italian but I haven't used them in years. "Rusty" doesn't begin to describe it. So I don't count them.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 8, 2019)

Mainly English, but I know some french (enough to survive there, but not enough to not be considered a tourist)


----------



## linuxares (Aug 8, 2019)

Aye, aye I do


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice to see that Romanic languages are more common than I thought.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> Aye, aye I do


Aye aye, good for you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2019)

In my time as a cook and waiter I have learned French and English (Earlier it was said gastronomic English and French).
To "survive" here I had to refresh my English again.And Google helps me.


----------



## osm70 (Aug 8, 2019)

Well, I know Czech quite well, seeing as that's my first language. As for English... well, you tell me.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

osm70 said:


> Well, I know Czech quite well, seeing as that's my first language. As for English... well, you tell me.


No, you tell me.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## osm70 (Aug 8, 2019)

Johnton said:


> No, you tell me.


Well, I mean... I don't feel like my English is really that great, but I was told by a native speaker (IRL) that I speak English better than some native speakers.

Yeah, that doesn't explain anything, does it? So, to put it in context: I am 23 now. I started learning English around the age of 5 or so.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

osm70 said:


> Well, I mean... I don't feel like my English is really that great, but I was told by a native speaker (IRL) that I speak English better than some native speakers.
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't explain anything, does it? So, to put it in context: I am 23 now. I started learning English around the age of 5 or so.


Same with me, around the age of 5 or 6 when I beggan playing The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.
Learned english without even realizing.
I sat with an English - Spanish dictionary in order to read the NPC dialogues.

Did the same with French and Japanese.
Actually, that's a good method for learning any language to be honest.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 8, 2019)

Spanish is actually my first language, though English was something I learned when I was really young and is what I speak mostly day to day. The only time I really speak Spanish is when speaking to my family.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 8, 2019)

German, English, French, Spanish, Ukrainian and Russian. I grew up in a German/Russian/Ukrainian family so I learned all these while growing up. I learned English from the internet and games. And the last two I learned in school.


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 8, 2019)

I can read and write understandable French, would be able to speak again after around 2-3 days there. My accent and grammar wouldn't be great but I could hold normal conversation


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 8, 2019)

Dutch (Flemish Dutch)
English
German
French (in a way, i can help myself when in France or French speaking part of Belgium)

i used to study Italian when i worked in Switserland (Kanton Graubunden) but gave up after the first 10 lessons (Teached in Swiss German to Italian, so i had to double tranlate from Italian to German to Dutch)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> German, English, French, Spanish, Ukrainian and Russian. I grew up in a German/Russian/Ukrainian family so I learned all these while growing up. I learned English from the internet and games. And the last two I learned in school.


That's really nice.
I would love to know Ukranian, as most of the models I like are from Ukraine, I can't understand what they say in their videos... but I watch them anyways. Also... Oksana Marchenko is super hot... my father is a bit of a huge fan of the X Factor Ukraine.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 8, 2019)

Hmmm... I guess sorting them from "know well" to "barely able to communicate": 

[Spanish, English, German]: Can do. 
[Portuguese, Italian, French]: Somewhat understand a bit because they are romance languages.
[Japanese]: I guess I can understand a bit and communicate a bit if my life depended on it. Basic survival level.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 8, 2019)

Fluent in Gaelic and English. Proficient in Japanese and Spanish and can just about muddle by in Italian. You would also think I would be able to speak French as my mum is French but I can't speak a lick of it lol.


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 8, 2019)

My native language is french, and english learned at school.
I don't have any problems to understand written english, but when it's spoken, I don't understand at all... It's too hard for me to speak it (plus my accent is kinda trash).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 8, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Just curious.
> For me... I can do pretty good with Spanish, English, French, Italian and Portuguese. But mostly the first three.
> And I sorta can read Japanese and Russian.
> 
> Do you guys know more than ONE language?



Yes. I know mostly English, some in Portuguese. I also know American Sign Language and Portuguese Sign Language. I am learning myself some British Sign Language now.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm a German native speaker and fluent in English but my French is really lacking. I understand some written French, but I'm bad at speaking it. The language never clicked with me the way English did and I never tried to improve my French outside of school.

So that leaves us with English.

Hmm, my first contact with English was probably through videogames. I learned the meaning of some basic words through their similarity to their German counterparts or by observing what happens in a game when I select *that* option. When I had English lessons in school some years later I already had a fairly large starting vocabulary to work with.

Comparing things fascinates me (I have Asperger syndrome, maybe that's why) and I can memorize pronunciation and vocabulary really well which makes it easy to pick up new words. Sometimes I watch movies I've already seen in German again in English, same for reading books or playing games, that also helps.

Being an internet person with few real life contacts I think and write more in English than my mother tongue these days.

I'm in love with folk music from the British Isles and regularly listening to field recordings of native speakers or taking part in conversations regarding songs. Having a native speaker to talk to is absolutely the best way to properly learn a language.

If I weren't so lazy and always busy with silly videogames I'd start learning some Gaelic, a beautiful language, but hard to learn. I'm sometimes confronted with Gaelic in macaronic folk songs, take "grá geal mo chroí" (love of my heart) for an example, and I'd love to be able to understand the words without a dictionary and learn their proper pronunciation.

Well, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 9, 2019)

English is my second language which to be frank I've started using it fairly more than my native lately, given the fact that i spent most of my free time here on GBAtemp which i am grateful for helping me learn better English.
As to which my native language is..well I'll have to hide that for obvious privacy issues.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Aug 10, 2019)

English, Francais, Italiano, Latina, Deutsch, Norroent Mal...


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 10, 2019)

I took four years of German in high school, but probably shouldn't have even been allowed to pass the third and fourth years. I certainly can't speak or write it and probably actually know more Spanish just from exposure.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 10, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Just curious.
> For me... I can do pretty good with Spanish, English, French, Italian and Portuguese. But mostly the first three.
> And I sorta can read Japanese and Russian.
> 
> Do you guys know more than ONE language?


I natively speak English and I have spent the past year slowly learning Japanese I can currently read the Hiragana and Katakana along with some kanji


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2019)

Zyvyn said:


> I natively speak English and I have spent the past year slowly learning Japanese I can currently read the Hiragana and Katakana along with some kanji


 Same.
Download Aedict Dictionary.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Aug 10, 2019)

English and Arabic.

Need to work on improving my Arabic dictionary though, as I can speak it, but I don't know a lot of words in Arabic. Also learning Japanese.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Aug 10, 2019)

In order from most proficient to least proficient:

English (Native)
Mandarin Chinese (Almost native)
Japanese (Conversation-level; learned in college)
Italian (Semi-conversation-level; learned during middle/high school)
French (Learned during middle/high school)

On a side note...Just noticed that today marks my 16th year here at the temp! Time sure flies...


----------



## leon315 (Aug 10, 2019)

yes, we should really sort languages from ok-ish to professional level:

I speak Italian everydays, for both job and in my private life; both italian and spanish are one of Neo-latin languages and they share a lot of similarities: tested on some ''very lucky'' Venezuelan and argentino.
I can speak and write Mandarin at academic level. 为什么学习中文？*Why study Chinese?* I think both western economy and markets are very saturated, I see China, the emerging market has far more potential for further investments. Japanese comes from Chinese, that means i'm able to read and understand all Kanjis too!
self-taught English, good enough for travelling or going through gbatemp's hacking guides.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2019)

Yup, semi-fluent in Japanese, even lived abroad back in 2005  
Still retain most of what I learned


----------



## leon315 (Aug 10, 2019)

Asia81 said:


> My native language is french, and english learned at school.
> I don't have any problems to understand written english, but when it's spoken, I don't understand at all... It's too hard for me to speak it (plus my accent is kinda trash).


do you know french Overwatch pro player SOon? his english has very strong french accent! it's hilarious when listen to!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2019)

I understand spanish a litttle bit but don't use it at all...
Que paso hombre? No mucho, mi escuela esta terrible porque mi 
ok i give up

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Yup, semi-fluent in Japanese, even lived abroad back in 2005
> Still retain most of what I learned


The more you know!


----------



## leon315 (Aug 10, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> As to which my native language is..well I'll have to hide that for obvious privacy issues.


why? are you ashamed of ur country?


----------



## Wolcliff (Aug 10, 2019)

German is my first language, my english is pretty good,
and I know enough french to order a pizza, but not much more.
If I tried really hard I might also be able to order a pizza in Spanish :-) Much worse than my french though.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2019)

Wolcliff said:


> German is my first language, my english is pretty good,
> and I know enough french to order a pizza, but not much more.
> If I tried really hard I might also be able to order a pizza in Spanish :-) Much worse than my french though.


Here's how you'd do it in italian:
pizza


----------



## Wolcliff (Aug 10, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Here's how you'd do it in italian:
> pizza


well, I might also be able to choose the toppings and tell where to deliver it to ;-)
in Italian, not so much....


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 10, 2019)

@Wolcliff I think your internet had a seizure


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 10, 2019)

i know German, Turkish and English


----------



## Wolcliff (Aug 10, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> @Wolcliff I think your internet had a seizure


sadly yes :-(
thanks for clearing it up


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2019)

French is my first language.
English was poorly taught in schools here, as a result, I sucked for a very long time.
Thankfully, I eventually found my way and I would now consider myself decent with English, as long as you could stand this thick Québecois accent.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 10, 2019)

I know tiny amounts of C# and Python, but not enough to code anything. I can create decent cheat codes, though, but I don't think that counts.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 10, 2019)

leon315 said:


> why? are you ashamed of ur country?


To some extent yes.


----------



## GrumpCatPie (Aug 10, 2019)

I can write and understand Spanish, but reading it and speaking it are slow in my mind, I also tend to blank certain easy words. Even in my native language English I tend to stutter when nervous, and in Spanish it gets a little worse since I am always nervous when speaking another language.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Aug 11, 2019)

leon315 said:


> both italian and spanish are one of Neo-latin languages and they share a lot of similarities: tested on some ''very lucky'' Venezuelan and argentino.



Buonasera to you @leon315 
I do recall that most Italians can understand Spanish as well...Although there was this one time when I tried speaking Italian to a bunch of Argentinians, and they didn't understand what I said


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2019)

Well... Brazilian Portuguese, English and understand Spanish.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 11, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> Buonasera to you @leon315
> I do recall that most Italians can understand Spanish as well...Although there was this one time when I tried speaking Italian to a bunch of Argentinians, and they didn't understand what I said


sera, amico mio! maybe not everyones' are gifted, to understand each other need replace spanish words with different vocals, just look at @MicmasH_Wii wrote:

Que paso hombre? No mucho, mi escuela esta terrible porque mi
come passa? no molto, mia scuola è terribile, perche'.......


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2019)

muy bueno amigo


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Aug 11, 2019)

Saw this at the most recently updated post so I decided to add something here.

I'm a essentially an monolingual Anglophone for the most part. Though with a bit knowledge of Spanish since I live in the part of Florida (the south) where there's a lot of Hispanic immigrants.


----------



## Stwert (Aug 11, 2019)

Indeed, I know many languages.. Speaking them, well, I struggle with one


----------



## Greymane (Aug 11, 2019)

Dutch
English

Can understand some german

And slowly learning japanese


----------



## leon315 (Aug 13, 2019)

there are 3 languages in this song


----------



## McBing (Aug 13, 2019)

I speak English and German, I understand a bit french and spanish and farsi/persian


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## toxic9 (Aug 13, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> Spanish is actually my first language, though English was something I learned when I was really young and is what I speak mostly day to day. The only time I really speak Spanish is when speaking to my family.



So, do you live in Spain and talk with other people in English?!


----------



## dragonmaster (Aug 13, 2019)

english  in  academic level ,french intermidiate level  , and a little italian ,enough to understand most words and mostly unable to properly reply


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 13, 2019)

I know a bunch of languages. PHP, Java, C#, Pascal, HTML...


----------



## pivix (Aug 13, 2019)

I know Polish, English and some of German language. Soon I will start to learn Japanese, because I always wanted to play some exclusive games that was not releases outside JP region.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Aug 13, 2019)

Not yet because of my circumstances... but maybe one day, I will.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> I know a bunch of languages. PHP, Java, C#, Pascal, HTML...


I don't think the OP was talking about programming languages, funny idea though.


----------



## GothicIII (Aug 13, 2019)

German, English, Russian and a tiny bit Japanese. Hope to get the time to learn it properly. I desperatly need proper understanding to finally get rid of bad english subtitle translation. Oh and does count very broken Spanish=?


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 13, 2019)

I speak English natively. I learned Spanish in middle school, French and German in high school, and American Sign Language after high school. Unfortunately I am out of practice on all of them. I would like to re-familiarize myself, if I had the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> I know tiny amounts of C# and Python, but not enough to code anything. I can create decent cheat codes, though, but I don't think that counts.


Yes it counts!
I know a bit if C++, C# and Python.
I'm more capable with GDscript because GODOT.

But turns out that I can't talk with ny computer... so learnibg ither languages to talk to humans is easier for me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hiroakihsu said:


> Buonasera to you @leon315
> I do recall that most Italians can understand Spanish as well...Although there was this one time when I tried speaking Italian to a bunch of Argentinians, and they didn't understand what I said


But argentinians are dumb... you must speak a little bit more nasal.

Try talking to portuguese people.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pivix said:


> I know Polish, English and some of German language. Soon I will start to learn Japanese, because I always wanted to play some exclusive games that was not releases outside JP region.


Good luck with Kanjis...


----------



## MrLucariox (Aug 17, 2019)

I know English and Turkish. I know German a little.


----------



## Working_Goose (Aug 17, 2019)

Nein

Hon Hon Hon Hon *Laught in france*


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 22, 2019)

I know Portuguese cuz that's my main language, my English is also fluent and my Spanish is not bad either, I had multiple influences of English and Spanish when I was little which helped develop the skills I have today. I am currently learning French too, I knew a little bit of Dutch 8 years ago when I was living in Netherlands but I have long since forgotten all of it by now.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 22, 2019)

I have a GCSE in German - Sixteen years later cannot remember a word. So to actually answer your question, No. Unless you are including programming languages.


----------



## ut2k4master (Aug 22, 2019)

german and english
currently learning japanese
had french in school for 4 or 5 years, dont remember anything


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 23, 2019)

I speak both Norwegian and English and I'm pretty good at English since it's taught from a young age here. My intonation is a bit odd though.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I speak both Norwegian and English and I'm pretty good at English since it's taught from a young age here. My intonation is a bit odd though.


From what I could tell you did really well when we talked.
Much better than I do for sure lol


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 4, 2019)

Just Malay and English language.


----------



## vinstage (Sep 4, 2019)

Spanish which branched onto weak Portugese due to the overlap in cognates making it easier to pick up. Honestly I don't have the motivation to learn or reinforce those two either, instead reinforcing the average Briton is lazy with language.


----------



## st4tic (Sep 18, 2019)

Only French and English


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2019)

English is my primary language, but I do know quite a bit of French, German, and I've taken up Japanese. Right now I am trying to really get deeper into the Japanese language since my girlfriend is part Japanese and I want to speak Japanese with her.


----------



## afeufeufeu (Sep 20, 2019)

French as primary language, Spanish from my origins and from many summer in Spain, and English because I was obsessed with Friends and Absolutely Fabulous when I was a teenager.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2019)

Do computer languages count?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 21, 2019)

Dutch, English and French. The last is a struggle to write, but I can get by in conversations.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 22, 2019)

I can understand English, Russian and Japanese. In school I studied French but didn't enjoy it and barely remember anything.  I've always wanted to learn German and Korean: They're up next after I'm more comfortable with my level of Japanese.

With every new language comes a new mental model in it a new way of seeing the world which I find rather exciting/motivating.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mainly in English and Portuguese is my 2nd language about 40 percents, I would say.

My parents moved to America when I was 5 so English was only language I know until I come here in Portugal on my own decision for the reason.

I also know English Sign Language, Portuguese Sign language and I am going to learn British Sign language but in Alphabetic finger spelling at first because BSL is a little complex, I think.


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes, Swedish is my main language and English comes naturally due to needing it in everyday life.

A few years back I also studied Japanese for 2 years and and have been using it since so as to not forget. A year or two back I attempted the JLPT N2 exam and passed the exam without intending to.

I have since moved to Japan and started using it professionally due to now working here. I am not by any means fluent in Japanese yet, but I can make myself understood and I have had little to no issues living here with my current language ability.


----------



## Baoulettes (Sep 23, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> English and Portuguese.
> I also know English Sign Language, Portuguese Sign language and I am going to learn British Sign language.



Nice to know I am no the only one interested in these language.
I have no issue myself to hear, but I learned sign language we use here to be able to talk with a friend  
Far from knowing all of it but I can daily have "talk" with my friend with few struggles

For speaking languages as a french I have good speaking of french and bad writing 
(at least for me it is bad because I have some basic rules missing.)

And a bit of English I learnt year ago alone in a game, I say a bit because again as I had no teacher or anyone to correct me when I am wrong I can and have issues there and there


----------



## YoshistarBaxter (Sep 23, 2019)

Spanish is my first language, but I know waaaay more English nowadays.  I guess being exposed to it for so bloody long skewed the see-saw to the latter by quite a ton lol

Really makes talking with my family all sorts of awkward sometimes.  I tend to forget some Spanish words here and there.  Thanks, brain!

Games like MOTHER 3 also helped me learn the Hiragana and Katakana alphabets, plus I do know a very small number of Japanese phrases here and there thanks to various forms of their media.  Although I don't think that really counts, since I don't speak fluent Japanese at all!


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 4, 2019)

I grew up speaking German and Wäller Platt (a lower German dialect spoken in the West Forest).
At school I learned (bad) English.
Later I had a few Portuguese and Spanish lessons. Taught myself Japanese. At least enough to prevent myself from starving in Japan.
I know a little little bit of French, Italian and Finnish. I can somewhat understand Luxembourgian, Dutch, Swedish, Norwegian, Danish, Swiss German.. But cannot speak them.

On the programming side I speak C++, C#, x86/64 assembly, PowerPC, JavaScript, SQL, PHP


----------



## mrgone (Oct 4, 2019)

i'm from germany and i am fluent in English und i took 1 year ( 2 semesters ) of Japanese at university. And I better not mention the 7 years of latin, oops


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 5, 2019)

None fluently, but I know some Japanese and German.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

I learned Spanish in high school. I wanted to learn Japanese but my mom said "No, it's too hard. Learn Spanish instead." (I was homeschooled)

I didn't retain a lick of Spanish and now I'm self-studying Japanese in my spare time. I can read basic sentences and my vocabulary is limited. I know some kanji.


----------



## RinkuSonic41 (Oct 17, 2019)

Native Spanish and Italian, and self taught English


----------



## Exannor (Oct 17, 2019)

I took two courses of spanish back in highschool that I barely remember and I'm currently learning japanese through duolingo and through a free class since I plan on moving to japan after working for a couple of years after I get my bachelors and after I take a couple of small trips there to get used to the environment until I plan on moving in either 2026, 2027, or 2028. The year that I move depends on how bad my state in the US gets.

I probably sound like a super weeb with what I just said, but no, I'm not that sort of weeb that the great papa franku used to talk about 3-4 years ago. If you want that sort of person, you should talk to my friends lmao.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Oct 17, 2019)

Native in English and I know enough Japanese and Spanish to be able to get around and enough Russian to introduce myself(then promtly say good bye and run off since that's all I know)
As for computing languages I know Java best, then HTML, CSS, C++ and Python to an ok level with a small amount of JavaScript


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 24, 2019)

Dutch, English, German, French, a bit Spanish and can order 2 beers in most languages.


----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 1, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Just curious.
> For me... I can do pretty good with Spanish, English, French, Italian and Portuguese. But mostly the first three.
> And I sorta can read Japanese and Russian.
> 
> Do you guys know more than ONE language?



Aside from English, I have a tenuous grasp of Spanish mainly because I wanna know when my friends are talking shit about me. Aside from that I've gotten an even smaller understanding of German, TBH I just like the country (not so much the history) been learning it on my free-time for whenever I choose to visit, not to mention it's close enough to English being that they're both Latin based, that it's not a pain in the arse to get into, just a plus.


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Nov 1, 2019)

Actually, English is a Germanic language. Though it does have a lot of Romance influence from Latin and French (twice).


----------



## AlexCaffe (Mar 16, 2021)

My native language is Belarusian, but my parents and I moved to Canada when I was 9 years old. Now I am 16 and I am still learning English. Strange huh? My conversation is excellent, but I can't write by the rules. But I am trying to learn this language. When I am asked to write something, I always write in English and then look for text rewrite on the Internet, and save myself time in order to get more into your language. Every time I compare my text and the text that was corrected for me, and faster and faster I sort out my mistakes, and less and less I make them


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 16, 2021)

kinda necro, but would be a good post to revive.

I'm native korean, since I'm a weeb I can do basic japanese(the fact that korean and japanese are very similar also helped), and as you can see I can do english. some say it's somewhat fluent? but I'm not so sure about that.

so, 3 languages I guess.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2021)

I know some languages but I highly prefer English.


----------



## Issac (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm native Swedish so I obviously speak Swedish. English is something taught from a really young age, so most Swedish people can speak it at least somewhat well. 
Being Swedish I can also understand Norwegian (written and spoken) and Danish (written and very slowly spoken). 
I learned German in school, but I forgot almost everything - I can understand a little bit if I read a shorter text though... sometimes.

I am currently teaching myself Japanese through various sources online, but I think it's really difficult without some proper structure that classes or a tutor can provide. It's fun, but I am nowhere near the level I want to be. I can understand some written text with the help of dictionaries and can write some easier sentences, again with the help of dictionaries. My vocabulary is quite small still, but I feel good about the grammar


----------



## Dust2dust (Mar 16, 2021)

French and english, for me, living in Montreal.  I learned some spanish in college back then, but it's mostly forgotten now.  I only remember the most important lines, like "Una cerveza por favor"


----------



## CMDreamer (Mar 16, 2021)

I can speak/read/write in Spanish and English. I can understand Italian, French and Portuguese up to some extent, and do understand some words/phrases in Russian and Japanese. I'm willing to learn (speak/read/write) Russian, Ukrainian (not the same, even though they're similar), Japanese and Turquish.

I never stop trying to learn something new.


----------



## Shadowless (Mar 28, 2021)

Four languages. I lived in three different countries during my childhood.


----------



## Osaxely (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes, French and English. I speak English quite well but I have a terrible accent


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 28, 2021)

Priority: English. know some Portuguese. For deaf communication: American Sign language fully, know some Portugal Sign Language and some British Sign language in ABC fingerspelling.


----------



## g4lahad (Mar 28, 2021)

English, german and a little bit french


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 2, 2021)

_Points to flag on the left_
Lol


----------



## V800 (Sep 1, 2022)

My mother's tongue are Spanish and Galician, which is a regional language spoken in the northwest of Spain. I live very close to the border with Portugal so I more or less understand it. Besides, I have been studying English and French since school. Here in Spain, there are state-funded public language schools where you can learn many languages at reasonable prices.


----------



## City (Sep 2, 2022)

I don't judge those who speak only one language, but I feel bad for the ones that only speak one language that isn't English, because translations from English often SUCK ASS. And I say that as a professional translator. Lots of dummies in my field.



Chary said:


> I had to learn French and Spanish in middle and high school, respectively. The second I graduated, all that knowledge fled my memory. Anything that isn't English just fries my brain. I do know a tiny bit of Farsi, thanks to my father, but that's about it.


Man ain't that a mood  I think it's because we feel like it only matters for our grades. Schools should put more emphasis on trips abroad.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 3, 2022)

I know Spanish and English, can read a bit of Italian, Portuguese, French and a little of Russian.

I'm willing to learn Ukrainian, Russian, Chinese, Korean, Japanese and German, but sadly don't have too much spare time.


----------

